# Need a New Case



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

I need a new case for my computer. Nothing special.
I have the following:
mATX mobo
1 Hard Drive
1 DVD Drive

Please find me something with ALOT of room to have bigger parts meaing I won't need a small form factor video card etc. Also please make sure it doesn't have a built in PSU unless the built in one is 600+ Watts.

Thanks (no Ebay listings)


----------



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

IMHO, you cant go past a Coolermaster CM 690. I am of course, bias 



> http://techgage.com/article/cooler_master_cm_690/


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

Antec 900 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


This is the case I have, it is big and I hear that you can mod with it well(I haven't ventured into those parts yet.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you want a "LOT" of room, look for a full tower case. 
They have a ton of room to work in, great airflow. As always, a few cons though, big and heavy. My back sure complains when I move my 1200 around. Pricey too.

Antec 1200 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043 

Cooler Master Cosmos, I considered one of these before getting the 1200 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119150 

Cooler Master Stacker 830 Evo, another fine offering from CM - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119122 

ThermalTake Spedo Advance - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133072 

Also look at the Armor series from Thermaltake, there are a bunch of them, here's one - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133056


----------



## metalguitarman (Apr 8, 2009)

unless your going to go all super crazy with water cooling or something I think that your looking fof something more than what you need if you want a full tower case. there are plenty of mid tower cases that offer the room for expanding possiblities. yes they are a little bit more work as far as wire managment. (less room means less room to hide nasty cables) right now i have my computer inside a nasty little chepy case that was 60 from a local pc store here where I live. it has a 250mm fan on the side of the case. now the only reason that I mention this is that on the inside I have a geforce 9600 gso.. right about the same size as a 9800... and it fits. barley but the point is that it dose. I even have room for another one in this pos. (barely) anyway there are plenty of mid tower cases that are actually much bigger than mine that offer much better accomidations. like the antec 900, 900 2. both are sexy and push are like well... crazy. you also have the cooler master 690 which is sli ready from the factory which is a good thing because in the end that means no cutting into the pc if you get huge cards. there is also the raidax smilodon. thats the one that I would probly go with. though it is a full sized case. it looks like crap compaired to the rest but for pice and value.... i really dont think there are many other cases that can compete with it. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156062
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129058 antec (900 2).
theres a link to it and the 900 2 on newegg. hope that helps. also on a side note either sleeve your psu or just buy a new one that is if you arlready dont have one. makes wire managment so much nicer looking.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119115


----------

